# Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"



## supernova23 (21. Aug. 2009)

hallo zusammen!

bin neu hier und bräuchte ein paar tipps.
ich habe einen miniteich der sprichwörtlich für die katz ist ) klingt komisch, ist aber so. habe den tipp von einer bekannten bekommen die trinkfaule katzen hat und dachte mir soetwas brauch ich auch für meine 2.
in diesem miniteich-set waren ein paar wasserpflanzen dabei: __ froschlöffel, wasserhyazinthe und __ wasserminze. leider sind froschlöffel und wasserhyazinthe "eingegangen". daraufhin habe ich neue gekauft, wobei die wasserhyazinthe schon wieder braune blätter bekommt und der froschlöffel auch. mein teich ist 50cm lang und 30cm breit und ca. 10 cm tief. weiters sind kieselsteine und ein größerer stein aus dem wasser raus läuft im teich. sind diese pflanzen für so einen miniteich eher nicht geeignet? oder gibt es einen tipp zur pflege oder was ich evtl. beachten muss.

vielen dank für eure bemühungen!

lg supernova


----------



## Susan (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

Oh je, Du hast aber auch gerade fast die ausgesucht, die so oder so schon schwierig sind. __ Froschlöffel und Wasserhyazinthe kaufe lieber nicht. __ Wasserminze wächst sehr gut, __ Hornkraut würde ich noch nehmen für die Oberfläche, kannst Du aber auch mit Kies bedecken und __ Igelkolben....aber es gibt noch so viele schöne andere Pflanzen...einfach ausprobieren, das wird schon.


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

Hallo,

steht Dein Miniteich den ganzen Tag in der prallen Sonne und heizt sich bis zum Abend brühwarm auf? 15 Liter Wasservolumen sind nicht gerade üppig und die Tag/Nacht Temperaturschwankungen entsprechend stark. Wenn Du dann noch das verdunstete Wasser durch kalkhaltiges Leitungswasser ersetzt und damit den pH-Wert erhöhst, wird keine Wasserpflanze darin wachsen können. Wenn die Wassertemperatur am Tag nicht über 25° C steigt und verdunstetes Wasser durch Regenwasser ersetzt wird, dann sollte es auch mit den angegebenen Pflanzen klappen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## supernova23 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

hallo!

vielen dank für eure antworten! der mini-teich steht im vorraum und ist immer halbwegs den selben temperaturen ausgesetzt, keine direkte sonneneinstrahlung und wasser habe ich von der wasserleitung. 

lg supernova


----------



## supernova23 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

soeben habe ich eine kleine braune schnecke im teich entdeckt und die __ wasserminze hat einige ganz kleine weiße tiere drauf sitzen. was können diese tiere bedeuten? ist die pflanze auch kaputt? dann muss ich glaub ich auf plastikpflanzen umsteigen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

Hi Supernova, 

kannst Du mal ein Bild davon machen. Der Beschreibung nach "steht im Vorraum" entnehme ich nämlich das die Pflanzen eher an einen Lichtmangel eingehen. Fast alle heimischen Sumpfpflanzen und auch die __ Wasserhyazinte benötigen volles Sonnenlicht. 

MfG Frank


----------



## supernova23 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

hallo!

hier mal ein bild von meinem miniteich.

lg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen im Miniteich! "gehen ein"*

Hi,

wie schon vermutet. An der Stelle bekommen die Pflanzen einmal nicht genug Licht (Freilandpflanzen reagieren da sehr empfindlich drauf und werden dann schnell geil - strecken sich, werden gelblich und vergammeln) und die 9cm Töpfchen in denen sie stehen sind auch nur für sehr kurze Zeit geeignet (zur Anzucht). Die "Erde" darin ist schnell ausgelaugt und auch ist bei der Pflanze wenn sie sie durchwurzelt hat dann Schluß mit dem weiteren Wachstum.

Was da wachsen dürfte wär z.B das Einblatt/Blattfahne (Spathiophyllum). Das sind auch Sumpfpflanzen die zudem sehtr anspruchslos sind (wachsen selbst in ziemlich dunklem Zimmerecken noch einigermaßen zufriedenstellend

MfG Frank


----------

